# Termites and IRC Figure R301.2(7)



## Glenn (Dec 30, 2019)

HUMBLE REQUEST FOR KNOWLEDGE:

I'm working on an update to my 2009 IRC deck code book to republish it for the 2018 and 2021 edition.  I am working on the termite protection portion and I don't want to be vague again like I was a decade ago.  I simply have no personal or professional experience with termites.  My commentary in the book will be alongside the IRC text, so I am not repeating everything in the IRC.  I am only highlighting issues related to the various code subject that need to be highlighted.  So I have two questions for those of you with more termite experience.

1) What issues, problems, oversight, misunderstanding, etc do you see in application related to termite protection of decks?  I am speaking in reference to Section R317.  It is my assumption that preservative treated lumber is pretty much what everyone uses for this protection as opposed to the other options in 317...but as I said... that is an assumption...

2) I cannot find any pointer in the IRC to Figure R301.2(7).  I thought it would be in footnote C of Table R301.2(1) for geographic and climatic design criteria, but it's not there.  The footnote simply refers to "local experience", not the map.  So... what points to the map?  Generally, figures and tables are referenced by a code section.  It seems odd to have a figure just hanging out there and disconnected from the body of the code.

Thanks in advance for your help.  I know what I know and don't know, and while I know decks very well, I don't know termites at all.


----------



## rogerpa (Jan 1, 2020)

2018 IRC  See R318.4 Foam Plastic Protection and R404.1.1.3.6.1 Stay-in-Place Forms.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 1, 2020)

I believe that the map is there as guidance for the jurisdiction to fill in Table R301.2(1).  I'd still consider the entire US as being subject to termites.

The few naturally resistant species - heartwood redwood, cypress, certain cedars, and several tropical species - are far more expensive than treated pine.


----------



## ICE (Jan 1, 2020)

Two sections require the treatment of cut ends, notches and holes but this is universally overlooked..  

_R317.1.1 Field treatment. Field-cut ends, notches and drilled holes of preservative-treated wood shall be treated in the field in accordance with AWPA M4. 

R318.1.2 Field treatment. Field-cut ends, notches and drilled holes of pressure-preservative-treated wood shall be retreated in the field in accordance with AWPA M4. _


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 1, 2020)

In all my years of inspecting I have only seen a contractor use treatment on decking material cuts once and that was last year. The contractor also sent me a zip file with over 25 pics of his work. 

It does cause the contractor to go to the other side of the box store where they sell paint!


----------



## ICE (Jan 1, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> In all my years of inspecting I have only seen a contractor use treatment on decking material cuts once and that was last year. The contractor also sent me a zip file with over 25 pics of his work.
> 
> It does cause the contractor to go to the other side of the box store where they sell paint!



I have required it with tract housing.  The pushback is enormous.  The other code that creates complaints is drilling anchor bolt holes a maximum 1/16” over the bolt diameter.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Glen, 





Paul Sweet said:


> I believe that the map is there as guidance for the jurisdiction to fill in Table R301.2(1).  I'd still consider the entire US as being subject to termites.
> 
> The few naturally resistant species - heartwood redwood, cypress, certain cedars, and several tropical species - are far more expensive than treated pine.



As Paul posted: The AHJ usually inserts criteria like: 
"Moderate to Heavy" in the 2012 Table R301.2(1) for the jurisdiction before the code is adopted. *See footnote C below the table. I use the R301.2 (6) Termite infestation Probability Map in the code book. 

unless some "ol boy" sez: _"We never had to do that before!, when we set 10"x 10" white oak plates, it's so hard the termites go to the next county!" _Then you might have a problem?


----------



## steveray (Jan 2, 2020)

Yep....we amend it in....
TABLE R301.2(1)    and it says moderate-heavy


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 3, 2020)

Don't assume! Have you checked with your state licensing board for termite inspectors or their national association to see their standard of care?


----------



## steveray (Jan 3, 2020)

R301.2 Climatic and geographic design criteria. Buildings
shall be constructed in accordance with the provisions of this
code as limited by the provisions of this section. Additional
criteria shall be established by the local jurisdiction and set
forth in Table R301.2(1).


----------



## Trent Carter (May 13, 2020)

Eventually, all wood treatments are decayed by moisture, contact with soil.  The old saying that a termite will not eat Bodark may be true, but the will certainly build mud tubes up and around it to get to the species they prefer.  Having no contact with soil is the preferred method that most pest control companies would like to see.  For this reason, they will exclude wood decks and appurtenances from a warranty.


----------

